
“Web” vs. “Native” - apievangelist
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/06/14/Native-vs-Web
======
Hisoka
I think HTML5/Javascript does stand a chance, and the article makes a good
point about how most business apps don't need the fancy functionalities of a
smartphone (camera, GPS, etc). But having used Sencha Touch, and JQuery Mobile
(w/ PhoneGap), they don't even get the basics right consistently. Simple
things such as the toolbar in the bottom disappearing when you scroll down.

If these Javascript frameworks can get the basics down pat, then more
developers would sacrifice performance for speed of development and better
maintainability. Until that happens, native development will rule

